# WIn7 Ultimate 32 / 64 bit OEM,Upgrde oder VFollversion?



## bike (22 Mai 2011)

Da die Zeit nicht stehen bleibt, möchte / muss ich mich mit Win7 beschäftigen.
Es gibt verschiedenste Angebote von diesem OS.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit OEM, Upgrade und Vollversionen?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit 32 bzw 64 bit?
In einer VM läuft bis jetzt nur 32 Bit, doch was in Zukunft wird, who knows?

Die Preise variieren doch sehr.
Daher wären ein paar Hinweise über Erfahrungen hilfreich.

Danke


bike


----------



## thomass5 (23 Mai 2011)

... ein OEM Ultimate kostet so um die 130€ egal ob 32 oder 64. Auf den Support von Winzigweich kannst du doch sicherlich verzichten oder? mehr hast du bei den anderen Versionen auch nicht dazu. Von MS bekommst du direkt auch die DVD-Images zum Download (Links hatten wir hier schon mal irgendwo als Thema) so das du mit dem gekauften Schlüssel auch die jeweils andere ans laufen bekommst. Bei den Festplattenpreisen würd ich für nen Test nicht unbedingt den VM-Weg gehen. Bei meinem Laptop ist die Platte in nicht einmal 15s gewechselt. Da hab ich eine "produktive" und eine zum "(zer)daudeln" welche  ich jeweils in kürzester zeit von einem Image wiederherstellen kann. Zum Test kannst du auch ein 32 und ein 64 aufsetzen. Kannst ja eh nur mit einem gleichzeitig arbeiten und von daher sollte MS nicht wirklich was dagegen haben dürfen. 

Thomas


----------



## o.s.t. (23 Mai 2011)

Am wenigsten Sorgen und Geldverbrauch haste mit einer OEM-Version. Ausser du legst Wert auf eine dicke/leere, bunte Schachtel und 2 kostenlose Supportanrufe bei M$, dann ist die Vollversion dein Ding. Weiterer Vorteil von der Vollversion ist, dass die 32 und 64 Bit DVD's in der Schachtel sind (kannste aber nur eine von beiden aktivieren), bei der OEM musst du dich beim Kauf entscheiden, ob 32 oder 64 Bit..... Upgrade ist imho eh kein Thema, da nur von Vista aus möglich und sowieso eine Neuinstallation die sauberste Lösung ist.
Ob Professional oder Ultimate, kannst du selbst bestimmen aufgrund folgender Tabelle. http://www.etailkit.de/Weitere_Produktinformationen/W7/Windows_7_SKU-Vergleich.pdf
Aufpreis der Ultimate ist ca. €30.--

nochmals zum Thema 32/64 Bit. Siemens Software ist ja zur Zeit ein NoGo unter 64Bit - ausser dem (imho) Gefrickel mit VM's + Co. Mein Bauch sagt mir - dass noch anno 2011 nicht wirklich mit der geläufigen Software von S für 64 Bit gerechnet werden kann - aber ich lasse mich natürlich gerne überraschen...

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Mai 2011)

Ich hab mich für Ultimate entschieden. Vollversion.

auf meinem Rechner sind drei Installationen von Windows: XP, Win7/32 und Win7/64. Beide Win7-Installationen sind mit dem gleichen Lizenzschlüssel freigeschaltet. Dass ich Ultimate mitgenommen, hab liegt nicht an Bitlocker, sondern an einem Menschen, der zwar Deutsch spricht, aber schriftlich nur Englisch (wahlweise seine Muttersprache, die das OS auch kann) versteht. Für den wird dann mal ausnahmsweise die Oberflächensprache umgeschaltet, wenn der mal an einen Rechner will.


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2011)

Am besten die OEM 64 gleich MIT SP1 bestellen!!!!

http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Professional-inkl-Service-Pack/dp/B004Q6BE3Q/ref=dp_ob_title_sw

Frank


----------



## bike (23 Mai 2011)

Danke für die Informationen.
Unabhängig von allem, wird das System als VM zunächst leben dürfen 

Wenn ich jetzt richtig gelesen habe, gibt es keinen vernünftigen Einwand gegen eine OEM Win7 Ultimate als 32 BIT?


bike

P:S: ab wann gibt es ein Byte in Flaschen? Immer nur ein Bit, das wird langsam anstrengend


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Mai 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> bei der OEM musst du dich beim Kauf entscheiden, ob 32 oder 64 Bit


würde meine Entscheidung beeinflussen. Aber ich denke mal, auch Du hast das gelesen ...


----------



## bike (23 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> würde meine Entscheidung beeinflussen. Aber ich denke mal, auch Du hast das gelesen ...



Danke für den Hinweis, ja das habe ich gelesen.
Doch da zur Zeit mein Host ein anderes OS sein wird als Win$, ist zunächst 64 Bit leider? noch nicht möglich.

So einen echten Zugewinn bei 64Bit habe ich bisher weder bei Win$ noch bei Linux gefunden.
Die Speichergrenze ist das einzige was mir dazu einfällt.
Und wenn ich so viel Speicher adressieren muss, läuft ggF mit dem OS oder den Programmen etwas schief.

Mein größter Speicherfresser ist Oracle mit knapp 2 Gb. 
Und das kann XP und Linux 


bike


----------

